# [cedega] WoW en mode fenetré(résolu)

## Marsu

Bonjour,

alors voilà le problème, quand je lance WoW en mode fenetré, j'ai juste un quart de l'image qui s'affiche dans la fenetre (coin superieur gauche). 

J'aimerais bien pouvoir profiter de toute l'image (en fait, si je pouvais y jouer, ça serait bien)

J'ai cherché sur le forum, mais je n'ai trouvé personne qui avait eu le même problème

Si quelqu'un sait d'ou ça vient... (Parce que en fait, à vue de nez, je sens qu'il ne manque pas grand chose pour que ça marche)

NB: il m'est impossible de le lancer en plein écran, ça bug completement : ça refuse de se lancer

----------

## kwenspc

c le mode desktop qu'il faudrait que tu utilises pour cedega

```

[AppDefaults\\[l'exe de wow]\\x11drv]

"Managed" = "Y"

"Desktop" = "1280x1024"

```

tu mets la résolution que tu veux. (oublies pas que [l'exe de wow] est à changer dans ce code, trouves les lignes correspondantes dans ta config)

[edit]

Pour le plein écran c'ets dû à un problème ATI, eh oui encore!

sous Jedi Knight 2 j'ai réussi à régler le problème en demandant au jeu d'être en mode fenetré 1280x1024. Du coup il prenait toute la place de ma fenetre "Desktop"

je suis repassé aux options et je lui ai dit de ne plus être en mode fenétré. hop : ça a marché.

sinon impossible : le changement de résolution était impossible à faire ça buggait grave.

Et je soupçonne qu'il t'arrive exactement la même chose. vive ati...   :Confused: 

[/edit]Last edited by kwenspc on Wed May 18, 2005 5:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Marsu

j'ai déjà mis ça, les lignes concernant WOW de mon .transgaming/config :

```

[AppDefaults\\WoW.exe\\DllOverrides]

"cfgmgr32" = "native"

[AppDefaults\\WoW.exe\\d3dgl]

"AnisotropicTextureFiltering" = "Y"

"VertexShaderMode" = "Hardware"

"VertexShaders" = "Y"

"PixelShaders" = "N"

"PixelShadersLevel" = "1.3"

"ClipSpaceFix" = "Y"

"FixedProgram" = "No"

[AppDefaults\\WoW.exe\\Version]

"Windows" = "win98"

[AppDefaults\\WoW.exe\\x11drv]

"Managed" = "Y"

"Desktop" = "1024x768"

"UseDGA" = "N"

"UseXShm" = "Y"

"DXGrab" = "N"

"UseXVidMode" = "Y"

"UseXRandR" = "Y"

[AppDefaults\\WoW.exe\\WinMM]

"Drivers" = "winealsa.drv"

"WaveMapper" = "msacm.drv"

"MidiMapper" = "midimap.drv"

[AppDefaults\\WoW.exe\\wineoss]

"UseMMap" = "N"

"FullDuplex" = "N"

;; Specify a mapping for what digital audio devices to use

;"dsp0" = "/dev/dsp0"

;"mixer0" = "/dev/mixer0"

[AppDefaults\\WoW.exe\\winealsa]

"UseMMap" = "Y"

"pcm0" = "hw"

"ctl0" = "hw"

[AppDefaults\\WoW.exe\\opengl]

"FixedGLExtensionBuffer" = "Y"

"GLExtensionBuffer" = "-GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object"

```

EDIT: je viens de voir que t'avais édité

donc en fait, faudrait que j'arrive à lui faire croire que le max, c'est du 1024x768, doit bien y avoir une option dans son fichier de conf, je vais regarder

----------

## kwenspc

essais le UseDGA à "Y" mais là je vois pas trop pourquoi ça te fait ça. 

tu as mis combien pour la résolution du jeux?

[edit] pour le driver je te conseillerais win2k, pour le moment j'ai eu beaucoup moins de merde avec par rapport à win98 (qui est mieux pour les installeurs par contre...allez savoir pourquoi)[/edit]

----------

## Marsu

j'ai essayé le UseDGA="Y", mais ça ne change rien

ben à l'interieur du jeu, je n'ai rien pu faire encore

par contre pour le desktop, j'ai mis 1024x768, la résolution pass partout

EDIT: dès que j'ai emergé gimp, je mets un screenshot en ligne pour que vous puissiez mieux visualiser le problème

----------

## Marsu

bon, voilà le screen : http://vmaster.free.fr/wow.png (avec winver=win98)

----------

## terreur

Par hazard,  a-tu activé la transparence avec xcompmgr ou qqch du style ?

C'est peux être à cause de ça.

----------

## Marsu

peut être que feh y est pour quelque chose, mais sinon j'ai pas d'autre prog lié à la transparence

----------

## terreur

moi j'avais ce pblm lorsque je regardais un film avec xfce4 ou quand je mettais la transparence dans fluxbox.

----------

## Prosper4tie

Regarde aussi dans le fichier de config de WoW.

Je te copie/colle le mien.

```
prosper@altrus prosper $ cat .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WTF/Config.wtf

SET gxApi "opengl"

SET gxColorBits "24"

SET gxDepthBits "24"

SET gxResolution "1280x1024"

SET hwDetect "0"

SET fullAlpha "1"

SET lodDist "100.000000"

SET SmallCull "0.070000"

SET DistCull "450.000000"

SET farclip "357"

SET particleDensity "1.000000"

SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"

SET movie "0"

SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"

SET readTOS "1"

SET mouseSpeed "1"

SET Gamma "1.000000"

SET realmName "Elune"

SET MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"

SET SoundVolume "1"

SET MasterVolume "0.90000003576279"

SET mouseInvertPitch "1"

SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"

SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"

SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"

SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"

SET cameraDistanceLast "13.608890"

SET cameraPitchLast "6.050000"

SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"

SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"

SET minimapInsideZoom "0"

SET uiScale "1"

SET cameraSmoothStyle "0"

SET profanityFilter "0"

SET gxRefresh "60"

SET doodadAnim "0"

SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"

SET readEULA "1"

SET gxFixLag "0"

SET gxCursor "0"

SET cameraTerrainTilt "1"

SET trilinear "1"

SET cameraView "0"

SET minimapZoom "0"

SET ffxDeath "0"

SET specular "1"

SET pixelShaders "1"

SET cameraBobbing "1"

prosper@altrus prosper $

```

----------

## Marsu

j'ai fait un quasi copier coller de ton fichier de conf et ça s'est pas mal amélioré, je pense qu'en bidouillant, j'arriverais à solutionner le problème completement (en fait, j'ai maintenant toute l'image mais elle déborde (même si je mets gxResolution "1024x768"))

il me manque juste un tout petit bout d'image, j'espère pouvoir le récupérer

EDIT: j'ai essayé pas mal de trucs, mais rien ne marche : alors voilà le screen du mieux que j'ai pu obtenir : http://vmaster.free.fr/wow2.png

il manque vraiment pas grand chose. Et voilà mon Config.wtf :

```

SET gxColorBits "24"

SET gxDepthBits "24"

SET gxResolution "1024x768"

SET hwDetect "0"

SET fullAlpha "1"

SET lodDist "100.000000"

SET SmallCull "0.070000"

SET DistCull "450.000000"

SET farclip "357"

SET particleDensity "1.000000"

SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"

SET movie "0"

SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"

SET readTOS "1"

SET mouseSpeed "1"

SET Gamma "1.000000"

SET realmName "Throk'Feroth"

SET MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"

SET SoundVolume "1"

SET MasterVolume "0.90000003576279"

SET minimapInsideZoom "0"

SET uiScale "1"

SET cameraSmoothStyle "0"

SET profanityFilter "0"

SET gxRefresh "60"

SET doodadAnim "0"

SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"

SET readEULA "1"

SET gxFixLag "0"

SET gxCursor "0"

SET cameraTerrainTilt "1"

SET trilinear "1"

SET cameraView "0"

SET minimapZoom "0"

SET ffxDeath "0"

SET specular "1"

SET pixelShaders "1"

SET cameraBobbing "1"

```

avec le desktop, en 1280x960 (si je le mets en 1024x768 ça donne la même chose, mais au lieu de bandes noires, la fenetre est ajustée exactement à l'image telle qu'elle est là)

----------

## colito

salut,

J'ai pas pris le temps de tout lire le post en détails, mais si tu utilises xcompmgr/transset ou la transparence sous kde 3.4 (kompmgr), avec donc les modifs qui vont bien dans ton xorg.conf, ne cherche pas plus loin: tes soucis de WoW/cedega viennent de ça...

----------

## Marsu

ben en fait, je tourne sous fluxbox et je viens d'unmerger feh, qui est la seule appli liée à la transparence que j'aie installé (xcompmgr n'est pas installé)

et ça ne change toujours rien, ce qui me fait penser que le problème vient peut être d'ailleurs

----------

## colito

il te met quoi exactement comme message d'erreur quand il crashe quand tu le lances en fullscreen? 

Tu le lances en opengl ou en direct3d? es-tu sûr que ton accélération 3D fonctionne correctement? quelle carte utilises-tu?

----------

## kwenspc

colito: il va pas lui mettre de messages vu que souvent ça freeze l'affichage. (enfin ptet que c diff). c'est dû à un bug sur Ati   :Confused:   pour le feinter faut bidouiller et c'est à chaque fois une nouvelle manip' pour chaque jeux j'ai l'impression

au fait (ça n'a rien à voir avec le topis mais c'est cedega quand même) quelqu'un aurait-il réussi à jouer à star wars racer? parce que j'arrive à l'installer, à "checker" le système mais impossible de mettre la config 3D en place il me sort "3D hardware not found" comme si cedega faisait mal son boulot de passerelle "direct3D" ou un truc comme ça...Si quelqu'un a la réponse je suis tout ouï ^^

----------

## colito

bah spécifiquement pour star wars racer je sais pas, mais je sais que sous WoW en opengl j'ai eu un souci similaire. je l'ai réglé en modifiant directement le fichier de conf du jeu...Donc j'aurais tendance à te dire de fouiller de ce côté ci...à mon avis, ce sont des param du conf propres au jeu et pas forcément à cedega...

@marsu: t'as qu'à pas utiliser une carte ATI sous linux!!! :Laughing: 

----------

## Marsu

bon, pour l'accel 3d, je suis certain qu'elle marche

à l'époque ou je tentais de le lancer en plein écran, je me rappelle plus du bug que ça faisait, citait ATIGLX ou un truc du genre

je le lance en d3d vu que avec opengl, y'a aucune chance que ça marche

PS: j'aurais aussi tendance à penser que ça pourrait se régler en bidouillant le fichier de conf de WOW, mais j'essaye depuis ce matin et j'ai pas beaucoup avancé, sinon que j'ai reussi à avoir les 4/5 de l'image au lieu du quart

----------

## colito

bah là j'avoue que je sèche un peu aussi...perso j'ai une carte nvidia et ça marche très bien en opengl, moyennant une petite bidouille du Config.wtf, mais c'est ce que tu as déjà fait...Y'a pas un truc du style opengl-update ati ou un truc comme ça? 

sinon, dsl, mais je sais vraiment pas quoi te dire...

----------

## Marsu

bah, c'est pas grave si tu sais pas 

je pense que je vais reprendre l'install du début (install de WoW hein, pas de gentoo ...)

EDIT: y'a bien opengl-update ati, mais il c'est déjà fait depuis belle lurette, et c'est pas l'accel 3d qui foire, juste l'affichage de l'image : si je lance le jeu, j'ai une image normale, mais tronquée

EDIT 2: Si vous voulez savoir comment j'ai résolu le problème, faites moi signe

----------

